# Nice Wahoo on Tuesday, May 6



## 04031940 (Dec 5, 2007)

I took my nephew, Joey Dixon, from Elizabethtown, Kentucky out thirty miles yesterday on the Pammie. The water was choppy when we left at eight am and it was blowing east. We worked the 180 - 210 water on the edge with a blue and white Islander topped with a ballyhoo, slow trolling. Joey is a veteran of catching big catfish on the Ohio in Kentucky [two national catch and release titles]. This big boy ripped off a lot of 80 lb. test and gave him a good tussle. 

Beautiful day out there. The water calmed good . We went on out to the Nipple - 131 hole and had no more strikes. The water temp was just a bit over 72 degrees. I hear the water temp is over that to the SW. 

Anyone who doesn't enjoy this stuff needs to read a lot of good books! 

My E Tec runs great. I think I will keep the boat, etc. and get someone else to drive it so my 68 year old body can last a bit longer. :clap


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Good fish....Congrats


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Excellent job Mr. Dixon.

Did you get a weight on that fish? Looks good.


----------



## Pullin Drag (Apr 17, 2008)

One nice hoo u got there:clap


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome! Like JoeZ said, I am also curious about the weight. Looks like a very good fish. Congrats.


----------



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job!nice hoo'


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:banghead:banghead Very nice fish.....:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Really nce Hoo!! :clap

A little different than one of those catfish..


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice fish, way to go, I cant wait to hook into one of those.:bowdown


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish-congrats.:bowdown


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice fish John!


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice hooter

:clap


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice work we did some trolling Tuesday as well, had two knock downs but no takers. Great fish!


----------



## 04031940 (Dec 5, 2007)

49 lbs, and he cleaned out beautifully. Wahoo tonight!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hoo!!!


----------



## 04031940 (Dec 5, 2007)

We took a couple steaks [wahoo style] to Mikkee's last night and they grilled them in soy sauce, garlic, butter, etc. My waist is an inch bigger but the stuff was finger licking good!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

:bowdown Excellent catch, I will be out there Saturday looking for a hoo. I can only hope to hook into one as nice as that!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Well done! Nice looking Hoo, sure it tasted even better.

Continued luck to you & your crew.


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Well done! Nice looking Hoo, sure it tasted even better.

Continued luck to you & your crew.


----------

